
Show HN: RImind – Get AWS Reserved Instance Reminders - aclelland
https://rimind.io/
======
aclelland
Hello, developer of RImind here,

I manage 4 AWS accounts for a few clients and keeping tabs on expiring RIs has
been a frustrating issue for a while (not just for me it seems [0][1]).

I originally wrote RImind for my own use but over the last few months I've
been improving it and making it ready for others to use.

Hope you find it as useful as I do, I'd love to hear any feedback or
questions.

[0]
[https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=53873](https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=53873)
[1]
[https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=217131](https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=217131)

~~~
QuinnyPig
I like the concept-- but I have no idea what it'll cost for my environments
without signing up for an account yet.

